# ICS File with multiple Events?



## Exebit (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi there!

I have a small problem... (I think so...  )
I'm developing an Application that uses and creates .ics files.
So far so good.
It works fine! - But... How do I make ONE .ics file with 2 or more events?
Not "Holiday, from September, 12th 2008 to September 14th 2008"...
I mean 2 different events in one file.
Is this possible or do I have to create one file per event?
If anyone knows how to put 2 different events in one .ics file it would be great if he (or she ^^) tells me!

Thanks for your help! =)

Regards, Mike.


----------

